# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB 1st Elite Grand Prix 2013 by BBClub (16 Nοεμβρίου - Κλειστό Τae Kwon Do, Π.Φάληρο)

## Polyneikos

*Οι* *αδερφοί Παναγιωτόπουλοι (Γιαννης και Χρήστος )*, ιδιοκτήτες της αλυσίδας καταστημάτων *Βodybuilding Club,* πραγματοποιουν στις 16 Νοεμβρίου το *1ο  Elite Grand Prix* , υπο την αιγίδα της ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ, στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο Τae Kwon Do στο Παλαιο Φάληρο.
Ο αγώνας θα εχει χρηματικά έπαθλα ύψους 10.000 ευρώ και παριστάμενοι θα είναι ο *Phil Heath* και ο *Μarkus Ruhl*.
Προμηνύεται χαμός !

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά μεγάλη επιτυχία των αδερφών Παναγιωτόπουλου, και τρομερή η ευκαιρία για εμάς να δούμε από κοντά έναν Μρ.Ο και μάλιστα (εφόσον το πάρει και φέτος) εν ενεργεία. Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε και το 'κτήνος' Markus Ruhl, πολύ αγαπητό και δημοφιλή αθλητή, των σκληροπυρηνικών φίλων του αθλήματος :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πραγματικά το τελευταίο χρόνο τα Bodybuilding club μπήκαν (ξανά) δυναμικά στα δρώμενα του αθλήματος. 

Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι και εγώ, και μακάρι να καθιερωθεί το Elite Grand Prix σαν αγώνας με τόσο μεγάλους προσκεκλημένους και χρηματικά έπαθλα. 

 :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικά πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση! Συγχαρητήρια στο bodybuilding club και στους διοργανωτές!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορίες 1st Elite Grand Prix :
*
1) Bodybuilding Εφήβων

2) Women Bikini

3) Women Body Fitness

4) Men Classic Bodybuilding -1.80 (περιθώριο + 6 κιλά)

4) Men Classic Bodybuilding +1.80 (περιθώριο + 8 κιλά)

5) Bodybuilding Μasters

7) Bodybuilding εως 90 κιλα

8) Bodybuilding εως 100 κιλα

9) Bodybuilding +100 κιλα

----------


## pepeismenos karga

αυτα ειναι............φοβερο ..θα ειναι και ο χιθ...καλη επιτυχια στους παντεσ........

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Νομίζω θα ταράξει τα λιμνάζοντα νερα στο Ελληνικό αγωνιστικό ββ  αυτός ο αγώνας , γιατι πέρα απο τα χρηματικά έπαθλα , τούς γκέστ υψηλού επιπέδου ολύμπια που αποτελούν δέλεαρ για συμμετέχοντες αθλητές αλλα και θεατές , θα είναι και μια προβολή και διαφήμιση του ββ γενικότερα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
ευχομαι καλή επιτυχία που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έχει και μακάρι να το καθιερώσουν τα bodybuilding club και οι αδερφοί Παναγιωτόπουλοι  :03. Clap:

----------


## Gaspari

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Ξέρουμε παραπάνω πληροφορίες; Τιμή εισιτηρίου κλπ; Επειδή με ψήνει πολύ να κατεβώ απο Θεσσαλονίκη να τον δω κ να την κάνω την επομένη μέρα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Ξέρουμε παραπάνω πληροφορίες; Τιμή εισιτηρίου κλπ; Επειδή με ψήνει πολύ να κατεβώ απο Θεσσαλονίκη να τον δω κ να την κάνω την επομένη μέρα.


Θα μάθουμε προσεχώς για τις τιμές εισητηριων, εχω την πληροφόρηρηση πως θα υπάρχουν 2 τιμές ,για εξέδρα και για αρένα .


To γήπεδο όπου θα διεξαχθεί το Grand Prix:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι ο *Ed Nunn* θα παρευρίσκεται στο event! :03. Thumb up: 
(Aκούγεται και ένα αλλο όνομα, που αν έρθει, πιθανόν να μήν χωράμε  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## pavlito10

και εγω που πηγα σημερα σε εν λογω καταστημα μου ειπαν οτι παιζει και ενα αλλο ΟΝΟΜΑ!!
αλλα δεν εχει κλεισει ακομα

----------


## No Fear

Mακαρι να γινει οπως τα λετε παλικαρια!Θα εχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον η διοργανωση,οπως και να εχει!

----------


## AlexakisKon

αμα σκασει κανας yates, ερχομαι απο Καβάλα!!

----------


## alexandros.r

υπαρχει περιπτωση να προστεθει η κατηγορια mens physique ?
ευχαριστω

----------


## goldenera

> Kαι ο *Ed Nunn* θα παρευρίσκεται στο event!
> (Aκούγεται και ένα αλλο όνομα, που αν έρθει, πιθανόν να μήν χωράμε  )


Έλα ρε Κωστή, μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνία, πες μας το όνομα.....κι ας μην έρθει τελικά :01. Wink:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Ο .......Νο  67*

----------


## No Fear

> Ηταν ''στραβωμενος'' μαλλον γιατι ηξερε οτι τον εχουν 2ο ,απλα πραγματα δεν θελει κ πολυ σκεψη.


Eισαι σιγουρος για αυτο?
Αν ειναι να κανεις κατι με το ζορι,απλα κατεβαινεις κατω και σταματας τον αγωνα.Σιγουρα πολλοι απο τους υπολοιπους θα ηθελαν την 2η θεση την οποια κατελαβε.

----------


## Mikekan

Και μένα μου έκανε πολυ άσχημη εντύπωση, υποτίθεται αυτός ο αγώνας ειναι μια γιορτή! Κρίμα και τον συμπαθούσα πολυ!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Eισαι σιγουρος για αυτο?
> Αν ειναι να κανεις κατι με το ζορι,απλα κατεβαινεις κατω και σταματας τον αγωνα.Σιγουρα πολλοι απο τους υπολοιπους θα ηθελαν την 2η θεση την οποια κατελαβε.


Τι ωραια που θα ηταν να καναμε παντα αυτο που θελαμε! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 


Οπως με την κατηγορια bikini γυναικων η μυικοτητα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα θεωρειται αρνητικο σημειο ,το ιδιο θα επρεπε να ισχυει κ στην αντιστοιχη των ανδρων.
Αφου λοιπον καλως η κακως δεν ισχυει αυτο μια κ στους διεθνεις αγωνες υπαρχουν σωματα με την μυικοτητα του Τσαφου ,ηταν καθαρα για πρωτος.

* Κανα δυο σειρες πιο πισω μου καθοτανε μια παρεα που απο τα λεγομενα τους φαινοταν οτι δεν ξερανε κ πολλα πραγματα απο κατηγοριες κλπ , ''τραβαγανε'' τα μαλλια τους πως αυτος που χωρις καν να σφιγγεται κ υπερτερουσε πολυ σε μυικοτητα δεν βγηκε 1ος!

----------


## vaggan

> Τι ωραια που θα ηταν να καναμε παντα αυτο που θελαμε!
> 
> 
> Οπως με την κατηγορια bikini γυναικων η μυικοτητα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα θεωρειται αρνητικο σημειο ,το ιδιο θα επρεπε να ισχυει κ στην αντιστοιχη των ανδρων.
> Αφου λοιπον καλως η κακως δεν ισχυει αυτο μια κ στους διεθνεις αγωνες υπαρχουν σωματα με την μυικοτητα του Τσαφου ,ηταν καθαρα για πρωτος.
> 
> * Κανα δυο σειρες πιο πισω μου καθοτανε μια παρεα που απο τα λεγομενα τους φαινοταν οτι δεν ξερανε κ πολλα πραγματα απο κατηγοριες κλπ , ''τραβαγανε'' τα μαλλια τους πως αυτος που χωρις καν να σφιγγεται κ υπερτερουσε πολυ σε μυικοτητα δεν βγηκε 1ος!


εγω δεν εχω δει κανεναν σε κατηγορια μπικινι με την μυικοτητα του τσαφου ειναι πολυ πιο μικροκαμωμενοι και αγραμμωτοι σχετικα

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω δεν εχω δει *κανεναν* σε *κατηγορια μπικινι* με την μυικοτητα του τσαφου ειναι πολυ πιο μικροκαμωμενοι και αγραμμωτοι σχετικα


Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι αν δούμε και αντρική κατηγορία Bikini, θα εχουμε προχωρήσει πολυ στο ελληνικο bodybuilding  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

μπερδεψαμε τις κατηγοριες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως παιδιά επειδή το men's physique το παρακολούθησα ο Τσάφος (όπως το είδα εγώ) έκανε ΄μπαμ' όπως λέμε, δηλ. (χωρίς φυσικά να ξέρω ακριβώς τα κριτήρια αξιολόγησης) ξεχώριζε αμέσως από τους υπόλοιπους αθλητές. Το μόνο αρνητικό που είδα ήταν ότι το δέρμα του ήταν θαμπό, δηλ. δεν γιάλιζε όπως έπρεπε.

----------


## RAMBO



----------


## billy89

Χαχαχα πάει ο άσχετος στον Nunn του λέει πες pop tv και μετά λέει "pop tv και ο Phil Heath" :01. Razz:  

Σου λέει μεγάλος μου φαίνεται αυτός, αυτός θα ναι ο Mr Olympia! :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

Χαχαχα ναι,νταξει μωρε ο ανθρωπος που να ξερει  :01. Razz:

----------


## DIMITROS

*ΒΑΣΩ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗ*

----------


## cardinal

> εγω δεν εχω δει κανεναν σε κατηγορια μπικινι με την μυικοτητα του τσαφου ειναι πολυ πιο μικροκαμωμενοι και αγραμμωτοι σχετικα


Στο εξωτερικο η περισσοτεροι  αθλητες εχουν αυτην την μυικοτιτα περιπου (μιλαω για επαγγελματιες παντα)

----------

